# Body mount question



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Just forward of the rear spring perch is a rubber pad/mount. Is this actually considered a body mount? Included in most kits? Or is this something different?

Thank You.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That is considered a mount, some of the bushings used were solid, what I call pucks. 
That one looks odd almost as it is one the wrong side of the chassis?? but had to tell from the pic.

Below is a factory photo of a '66 chassis for reference, clearly showing all the body mount locations, however they all look to be bolt through types.
Either could have been used at that location as well as the forward most mounting point on the inner location.


----------



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks, your pic shows it perfectly. In my photo from beneath, you are seeing the bottom of that pad where it protrudes into its mounting boss. It does not appear to be bolted in however, just sitting atop that spring perch.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

OK, that mount just looked funky in your pic.
Some of the cars I've come across had 4 solid mounts (PUCKS) while others just had the bolt through style, 
either would work just not bolts for those four.
I've circled the mounts that are usually solid.
There are 2 kits on the market, one with the 4 solid mounts and the second is all bolt through.


----------

